# Men of War 2, Sprache nicht zu verändern



## FeldmarschallWB1988 (27. Februar 2014)

*Men of War 2, Sprache nicht zu verändern*

Hallo Community.

Ich habe ein Problem bei dem ich nicht weiter weiß.
Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mir über den steam Shop men of war2 gekauft und ich konnte es noch nicht zocken bzw. Installieren da das Releasedatum von Februar auf März verlagert worden ist. Komischerweise konnte ich es dann vor ein paar Tagen installieren und auch zocken, aber ich kann die Sprache nicht umstellen von Englisch auf Deutsch bzw. Auf eine andere Sprache. Normaler Weise kann man ja die Sprache umstellen wenn man ein gewünschtes Spiel anklickt, auf Einstellung geht und kann man die Sprache umstellen. So konnte ich es bei allen anderen Games wie rome2 machen und bei anderen Games. 
Leider kann man die Sprache auch nicht im Menü umstellen.
Ich habe auch steam dies bezüglich angeschrieben und warte schon seit zwei Tagen auf eine Antwort.
Hat das evtl. Was damit zu tun, dass das Game wegen dem Release eine Spielbälle betaversion ist und man daher die Sprache nicht umstellen kann oder hat das einen komplett anderen Grund. 

Ps: im Shops wird das Game angepriesen mit den Sprachen deutsch und Englisch in der Benutzeroberfläche.

Ich freue mich sehr über jede Info, jedentipp und jede Lösung und Meinung. Danke

Lg


----------



## Shona (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Men of War 2, Sprache nicht zu verändern*



> The Open Beta for everyone who pre-purchased is available! Get the game for immediate access to the beta now.


-> Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Men of War: Assault Squad 2

Du spielst derzeit nur die Beta und bei Betas sind nicht alle Optionen vorhanden somit auch nicht die deutsche Sprache  -> Language? :: Men of War: Assault Squad 2 General Discussions


----------



## FeldmarschallWB1988 (1. März 2014)

Shona ich danke dir. Endlich habe ich eine Antwort auf meine Frage erhalten. Tausend Dank. 

LG


----------

